# Careers for a stereotypical INTP...



## Celastrus (Jun 4, 2010)

Who wants to be an inventor (of robots), a horticulturalist and sculptor, and is currently a stay at home mom/homeschooler and sculptor (when I can anyway, which hasn't been in a long time). I've thought about making animatronics for movies, but would have to move to the bottom left coast to even hope of getting a decent job in that area (afaik, anyone know different?). It sounds like a more laid-back type of job I could take the kids to and do their homeschooling at though, at least most of the time? Though I am pretty in-the-dark on formal education needed. I am so not formally educated, though I am self-taught in quite a number of fields (jack of all..). I have an IQ of about 165, although IQ measures intellectual enculturation rather than raw ability directly so maybe that doesn't have any bearing on whether or not I could get a job in the field. Maybe I'm still tied down to becoming formally educated and getting those papers.
Well anyway.. for either continuing formal education or capturing a career... 
Where should I really have to go for animatronics/robotics? 
Where should I go for horticulture?
Sculpture I can do from home (and have done), so I don't think there's a "where" for that, but if you have opinions, I'm open. 
I guess I'm fishing for where's, as right now I am in BFE VA, USA... 
Other interests (consistent ones anyway) include health/nutrition (I've thought about becoming a D.O., but am wary of all the investment of time and wonder if it would completely destroy the possibility of pursuing other interests). Maybe a nutritionist.. Hrm. Can I do that from home? Where's a place where people are into paying other people to tell them what to eat?
I guess that's it for now. 
Thanks.


----------



## Magic Mono (Aug 5, 2009)

You could write a blog and monetize it. You could write it on a favorite subject or theme, but I'm not sure how much money you'll get from it. You have to put in lots of time and even then you might only make something like less then $40 a month. I've never done it myself, don't even have a blog, so I have no idea on how you would go about doing it.


----------

